# Star Gazer Cosmetics at New Look



## roxybc (Jan 26, 2009)

Has anyone tried these before?  They have a realy funky rage of colours that are very unique.  A lot of neon colors, and they seem to stay true to their pan colour when I tried them on my hand. I bought one of their powdered shadows kind of like a shimmery MAC pigment or a Barry M powder.  The colour I got was a bright metalic blue, that looked amazing on my hand.  I can't wait to try it!  Has anyone else tried any of these eye shadows and powders from New Look?  If so, what were your thoughts?


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 26, 2009)

These are actually made by Kryolan. They are there beauty line which I actuall heard is being discontinued. I did a couple swatches in the swatch thread. here they are again. I really like them! Great payoff and some really fun colors

Clickable thumbnails


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 27, 2009)

they do some really funky lashes aswell!!!! the prices aint bad, they start from about £3.50. i was going to buy some but im trying to cut back on buying really bright shadows cos i never get to wear them much. i think they would be really pigmented and gorgeous though


----------



## c00ki312 (Jan 30, 2009)

theyre discontinuing them? noooo!
their shadows have very good pigmentation. i got the purple and gold e/s and loosed shadow in a kelly green colour. i alsop have their neon pink polishes which i need to stock up on if they are gona go.

do you know for sure if they are?


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 30, 2009)

i dont think they are discontinueing them in uk, they havent been in new look for that long and it looks like a concession type thing. if they sell well im assuming they will stay


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jan 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_theyre discontinuing them? noooo!
their shadows have very good pigmentation. i got the purple and gold e/s and loosed shadow in a kelly green colour. i alsop have their neon pink polishes which i need to stock up on if they are gona go.

do you know for sure if they are?_

 
This is what i was told by the guy at the kryolan store in san francisco


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 30, 2009)

Odd, Kryolan in German but Stargazer are British...I guess Kryolan bought them out? Stargazer has been around for years, since the late '80s I think. Thier pressed powders are a bit crap, never tried the loose ones though! I always buy the glitter pots - £1.99, bargain!


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 17, 2011)

i love this brand i love the eyeshadows they are so pigmented and pretty i hope the dont get discontinued


----------

